# Leopard Longfish with Betta



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a rather laid back betta in a 10 liter tank. I am wanting to put some schooling fish in with him (I live in Africa and his tank is not heated). How do bettas fare with Leopard Longfish? 

I have had my little guy for almost a year and he is a strong healthy man but I just feel that the tank needs a little livening up. What other species do you recommend? The reason I ask here is the local fish store always feeds a buch of BS and I never know what to believe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Leopard Longfish... is a name not in common use here in America. 

Bettas don't get along with a great many things, and they get along just fine with plenty of others.

Leopard Longfish... hmmm... I could hazard a guess that you mean _Leporinus maculatus_. If that's the case, then no, they won't get along at all. The Leopard would rip the betta's fins to shreds within hours.

We could give you better help if we knew other names for that fish, preferably the scientific one. This is precisely why we use scientific names, after all; to avoid such confusion.


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know thier scientific name. They are a little bigger then neon tetras, brown with darker spots. They have longish fins but nothing that would attract the attention of a betta as they are small. They hang about in the middle and bottom of a tank. 

I was thinking of getting 4 of them with 2 ottos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

The only thing that I can think of, would be a long fin, leopard danio. But danios hang near the top normally, correct? Either way, danios are not a good choice, seeing as either the betta would chase the danio's fins, or the danios would nip the betta's fins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

A google search lead to nothing....perhaps you could ask the store it's scientific name? or even take a photo. Or maybe Google, Africa has stuff on it that the US google doesn't?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

honestly, 10 liters (2.5 gallons, if i am correct) is much too small for any schooling fish, except for maybe something like ember tetras. i'd add maybe a few shrimp, or a snail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought he said 10 gallons...whoops...

The only fish I would put in a 2.5, would be killies, or a betta. But even ember tetras are too large for a 2.5. Shrimp are an okay idea, but the betta will prolly eat them. Instead of more fish or shrimps, try a snail, or you could even try live plants.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

oh and no otos in a tank that size, either. they're very sensitive to water quality.

*edit*
could the fish you're thinking of be leopard danios?
http://elmersaquarium.com/10danio_leopard.htm

in my opinion, i feel danios are waayyyy too active for small tanks and should really get at least 20 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Julie has the idea that I have.....a tank that size (10 liters) is really only big enough for a single Betta. I wouldn't put anything in the tank with it, especially schooling fish.

I'm also guessing that you mean Longfin Zebra Danio...which definitely wouldn't work in that size tank.

Bettas are fine alone. They may swim slow sometimes, but thats just their nature IMO. If you've had him awhile, he may be up in age.


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Just checked the tanks specs. It is a 12l. Yes, I do feel it is too small for the longfish, (those daninos do look like the longfish in the lfs, they are just a tiny bit bigger then a neon tetra). My guy is quite listless today after being in his tank over night. I have a feeling he may be tired after all his mad swimming about yesterday. 

I have live plants in with him, maybe I will get a snail or two, I was told that sometimes they can carry disease. Is that true? I would hate to hurt my Stan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never heard about them carring a desease, but, as with all live animals, you never know.


----------

